# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Pfälzer Humor - Beispiele

## Harald_1933

Heit schunn gelacht?

"Babba, gehschte mit mer in de Zirkus?" "Nä Bu, ich han kä Zeit" "Babbe, do soll so e nackdi Fraa uff me Elefant reide." De Babbe nachdenklich: "Alla gut. Ich han schun so lang kän Elefant mehr gesehe."

Heit schunn gelacht?

Fritz, wann du mol widder dei Fraa in de Küch so wild abküsse duhscht, dann mach doch vorher es Licht aus. Die ganze Nachbarschaft hat sich geschtern Owend amüsiert.." De Fritz: "Kumm mach kä Sprüch - ich war doch geschtern Owend garnet dehäm..."

*"Glücklich ist man, wenn man aus dem Zustand der Gesundheit in den der Weisheit übergeht"*
(Joseph Joubert)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Heit schunn gelacht?

De Unkel Bernhard zu seim Neffe: "Un Jürgen, wie fühlschte Dich dann so als junger Ehemann? "Ach", seufzt der , "immer jünger....Ich raach sogar schun widder heimlich uff'm Klo..."

*"Der Humorist ist ein Hund, der bellt; der Satiriker ist ein Hund, der beißt"*
(Zarko Petan)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald,

unterhalten sich 2 Beamte, sagt der eine zum anderen, ich weiß nicht warum uns die Leute nicht mögen....wir tun doch  gar- nichts........................

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Hvielemi

Auch den Appenzeller wird ein speziellen Humor nachgesagt, stets mit einer Portion Sarkasmus drin:

d'Muete het em Vatte wede mool so richtig d' Määnig gsäät.
Do froogt de Soon:

- Vatte, we lang bischt iez ghüroote?

- soläng Du uf de Wölt bischt, Bueb!

- Ond we lang muescht no?

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin, moin,

Heit schunn gelacht?

Im Theater unnerbrecht de Regisseur die Prob. "So geht das net", saat er zum junge Tenor. "Han Sie noch nie geliebt?" "Doch" stottert der, "aber in han nie gesung dabei...

*"Ein Streit beginnt oft damit, dass man sich etwas vorwirft, und endet damit, dass man sich etwas nachwirft"*
(Robert Lembke)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad,

anläßlich der Kurzschrift-Weltmeisterschaft - Intersteno Congress - Berne (Switzerland) im July 1967, die von Marcelle Racine, also einem Schweizer als Präsident geleitet wurde, wurde auch eine lustige Anekdote von einem Berner in dessen eher bedächtigen Art vorgetragen, die mir noch bis heute im Gedächtnis verblieben ist:

Ein Amerikaner, ein Franzose und ein Berner feierten zusammen recht ausgiebig in einem Restaurant. Nach unzähligen Getränken fing der Ami an zu prahlen. "Wir haben in Amerika ein Flugzeug, dass 40 000 Meter hoch fliegen kann". Der Franzose konterte. "Wir haben in Paris einen Turm, der ist 4000 Meter hoch". Der Berner hockte stumm in seiner Ecke und begann dann ganz vorsichtig. "Wir haben bei uns im Klub einen Mann, der hat ein Glied, da haben 8 Raben drauf Platz.

Am Morgen beim Frühstück meinte dann der Ami. "Ich habe gestern abend ziemlich übertrieben, das Flugzeug fliegt nur 14 000 Meter hoch. Ganz bescheiden räumte nun auch der Franzose ein, dass der Turm nur knapp 400 Meter hoch sei. Man schaute auf den Berner und der führte aus. "Um der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben, der 8. Rabe saß nicht so ganz kommod".

*"Lügen können Kriege in Bewegung setzen, Wahrheit hingegen kann ganze Armeen aufhalten"*
(Otto von Bismarck)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*HEIT SCHUNN GELACHT?*

Die Margot zu ihrem Alfons: "Du, Schatz, du könntscht mir im Supermarkt noch ebbes einkaafe gehe..." De Alfons: "Bei dem Sauwetter? do schickt mer doch kän Hund vor die Deer..." Die Margot: "Ei, den Struppi sollschte jo a net mitnemme."

*"Drei Dinge helfen, die Mühseligkeiten des Lebens zu tragen: Die Hoffnung, der Schlaf und das Lachen"*
(Immanuel Kant)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

Egon :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: oktor es ist so grausam, seit Monaten träume ich jede Nacht den gleichen Traum, immer wieder das selbe. 
Der Doktor:Oh wie unangenehm was träumen Sie denn?
Egon:Ich stehe vor einer Tür auf der etwas geschrieben steht, und ich drücke und drücke und drücke, aber die Tür geht nicht auf.
Der Doktor: Was steht denn auf der Tür gegen die Sie drücken?
Egon:Bitte ziehen.

----------


## Harald_1933

*HEIT SCHUNN GELACHT
*
Die Irmgard trifft e alti Schulfreindin. Die verzählt, dass sie mit me Bankdirektor verheitat is. "Mein Mann, der fährt zu See", verzählt die Irmgard, "Er is nore vier Woche im Johr dehäm..." "Ach, du Ärmschti", werd se bedauert. "Och, des is net so schlimm, die vier Woche gehen schnell vorbei..."

*"Faulheit ist Angewohnheit, sich auszuruhen, bevor man müde ist"*
(Jules Renard)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

De Kurt zu Max: "sag emol, warum hoscht du dann eigentlich geheirat?"- "Ei, weil mir des ständige Rumhocke in de Kneipe kän Spaß mehr gemacht hot." - "Unn jetzt?" -"Ei, jetzt macht's widder Spaß.....

"Baba, kannscht du mir sage, was än Schlüsselbud is?" "Gern, Kind - des is e Erfindung, wo's äm möglich macht, mehrere Schlüssel uff ämol zu verliere ..."

Die Oma zum Karlche: "Schätzel, sag emol, warum gebbscht du dann deim Schwesterle immer des klänschte Stick Schokolad? Nemm dir doch e Beispiel an dere Gluck: Die gebbt ihre Kücke immer die größte Würm..." Es Karlche: "Oma, wann des Würm wären, dät ich des aa mache ..."

*"Möge dein schlechtester Tag der Zukunft besser sein als dein bester in der Vergangenheit"*
(Laotse)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Altherrenprobleme*

Wiederbelebung eines von mir 2008 gelöschten Threads -* hier* -

*"Prahl nicht heute: Morgen will dieses oder jenes ich tun. Schweige doch bis morgen, sag dann: Dies tat ich nun"*
(Friedrich Rückert)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

De Reinhard zu me Einheimische. "Des is jo e stinklongweillisches Nescht - do is jo iwwerhaupt nix los." Der ist beleidischt: "Na hören sie mol - die negscht Woch is hier Mondfinsternis."

*"Vernunft - das ist so etwas wie ansteckende Gesundheit"*
(Alberto  Moravia)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

De Alfons besucht sein Freund Hubert im Altersheim. Er frocht: "Un, altes Haus, wie gefallt`s Dir dann so?" De Hubert: "Och, soweit is alles in Ordnung - bis uff die Mädscher, die könnten e bissel jünger sein"

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

Ein sturzbetrunkener Mann betritt die Straßenbahn,  wankt nach ganz hinten und pinkelt schließlich in die Ecke. Der Strassenbahnfahrer kommt wutentbrannt nach hinten gerannt und schreit. Was soll denn das? Das kostet Sie 20 Euro.  Der Betrunkene dreht sich kurz um, greift in seine Hosentasche und sagt. Hier haben Sie 40. Kacken muss ich auch noch....................

----------


## Hvielemi

Das ist ordinär.

----------


## Frank1958

Geht eine schwangere Frau in eine Bäckerei und sagt: "Ich krieg ein 	Brot"

Darauf der Bäcker: "Sachen gibt's!

----------


## HGROES

Geht ein Mann in eine Metzgerei und sagt: "Ich hätte gerne 500g Leberwurst. Aber bitte von der groben, fetten!"
Darauf der Metzger: "Tut mir leid, die hat heute Berufschule!"

----------


## Frank1958

@HGROES-- nicht schlecht.


Was sagt ein Krokodil, 	nachdem es einen Clown aufgefressen hat? - "Schmeckt irgendwie komisch".

----------


## Harald_1933

Kommt einer in den Supermarkt und  sagt: Ich möchte gern 1000 Gramm Schnittkäse. Der Verkäufer: Man sagt jetzt Kilo. Wie nicht mehr Käse.?

Beste Grüße aus Ohrid (Macedonia )

(Vom Tablet)

Harald

----------


## Frank1958

@Harald, na dann noch schönen Urlaub.


Herr Ober, können Sie bitte Ihren Daumen von meinem Schnitzel nehmen!"
	- 
	"Damit es mir schon wieder runterfällt, was?!"

----------


## Harald_1933

De Uwe will beim Optiker drei Brille kaafe. Der froocht. "Wozu brauchen Sie dann glei drei Brille?" "Ei", saat de Uwe, "äni zum Lese, äni fer die Fernsicht un die dritt brauch ich, um die annere zwä als zu suche...."

Gruß Harald

----------

